# MS Backtracks on XB1 DRM and Used Games



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

It seems that Microsoft has taken heed as to what gamers are saying with their wallets, pre-order sales for the XB1 have lagged behind the PS4 (75,000 PS4 vs 45,000 XB1 as of June 15) so in a move that surprised no one MS decided to do away with the restrictions that drew the ire of the gaming community here's what Don Mattrick, President of the Interactive Entertainment Business at Microsoft had to say on their Blog

> So, today I am announcing the following changes to Xbox One and how you can play, share, lend, and resell your games exactly as you do today on Xbox 360. Here is what that means:
> 
> *An internet connection will not be required to play offline Xbox One games* – After a one-time system set-up with a new Xbox One, you can play any disc based game without ever connecting online again. There is no 24 hour connection requirement and you can take your Xbox One anywhere you want and play your games, just like on Xbox 360.
> 
> ...


----------

